# Feeding Fish Medicated Food. (I know its a little off topic)



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello
I bought Jungle Lab's Anti internal Parasite Medicated Food. I took a whiff when I opened the bottle.. and its no wonder my fish wont eat it..

Anyway I can entice them to do it? I tried starving the fishes but it didnt work. Perhaps I can mix it in some other fish food?

Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Try adding a garlic flavor enhancer. I think seachem or maybe it is kent has it. I use metronidazole with frozen bloodworms. Just thaw out the worms add the metronidazol and refreeze. There does not seem to be an off flavor and my discus and all thier buddies eat it right down. Metronidazol works very well for internal parasites. Hope this helps.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I used to work at a LFS and I would make my own. If you dissolve a small amount of powdered medication in tank water and add it to some freeze dried foods, the food soaks it up. As long as the med concentration isnt super high, the fish should eat it. 

Otherwise I'd use New Life Spectrum medicated foods.

Using medicated food is a great way to not med/nuke a whole tank's microfauna. Good thinking.


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

i think i will try to get the flavour enhancers.. where i stay is difficult to get the medicine in its powdered form...

thanks


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

really? that all my lfs used to sell. i havent bought meds in a long time so i could be wrong.

GL!


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

haha where I stay.. most LFS never even HEARD of medicated fish food... 

its really sad


----------

